# Lincoln Attendees Please Read



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

I have been in touch with Warners regarding the flooding and this show. This is their reply at 3.30pm today:-


"The exhibition organisers are at the showground as we speak and have been all day.

They called us at lunchtime and said that the show "will go on", we are obviously having to juggle camping and exhibition areas around to avoid some of the wetter areas but as far as we are aware the show will still go ahead.

Obviously if the situation gets worse then we will let everyone know in good time."


We can only hope they are right!!

Please do not post on this thread unless you have firm information from the show organisers, I will update it with any further information I receive.

Would a kindly Mod please sticky this post.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jenny

you are all sticky. 


stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bumped (twice) to aid sticking only


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

I have been in contact with Warners again this morning regarding this show, their reply:-

"Lincoln is still going ahead, we did a land inspection this week and some of the land is absolutely fine, we are having to move some of the camping areas and exhibitions areas, but we are very hopefull for a great weekend."

So looks like all we can do is hope for good weather!!


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm..

http://uk.weather.com/weather/local/UKXX1087?x=15&post=post&code=code&y=9


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/14days.asp?zipcode=Lincoln


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Will all those attending Lincoln rally please bring something to put under their wheels, bread crate thingys are best but anything solid is better than nothing. :lol: It also looks like we may not be where we have been placed on the map that you got with your tickets. John and I should be there Wednesday afternoon so if you want an update you can ring me on 0786 767 8605 and I will be in contact with Clianthus who will post on here regarding conditions at Lincoln.



Jacquie


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Any Members live in Lincoln? What is the weather doing there this weekend? I need it pretty dry by Thursday I think, my 11 tons will just sink any bread crates  

LINDA I promise that If its too wet for me to attend, I've got your catalogue and I will place an order for what I might have bought if I were browsing your stand.  A rug for my step, or a plug for my sink, big purchases! There at least now you know your going to sell something whatever the weather


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jim no need to panic i'm sure Warners will have lots of big tractors on hand to drag you out :lol: we have never lost an RV yet :lol: mind you there is always a first time. If you do decide you are not going please let me know when i'm at the show ground via a text message or phone call as I will not have any internet at Lincoln.



Jcquie


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Jac / Jen

I may be turning up on Thursday.

Dave

656


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Bread crates for Lincoln*

Are bread crates good because they are light or because they are strong or because they are free/cheap?
Recent experience in France with the Fiamma style yellow mats showed them to be worse than useless. I also experimented with rubber door mats (the ones with holes) which allowed the soft ooze through so there was no grip.....wouldn't bread crates do the same???
Would wooden planks solve the problem of sinking and give some grip?

So many questions.....so little time........
TonyP
p.s.Yellow marigolds of the world unite!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Now we are all being rather naughty on here as Jen did ask for nobody to post on this thread unless they had information re the condition of the show ground, so could any further discussions please take place on the original Lincoln thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-28556-45.html

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

The following notice has appeared on the Out and About Web-site:-

IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT
Parts of the Lincolnshire showground have been affected by the recent floods and weather. Due to this, please be aware that rally areas for those who have NOT pre-booked tickets may be limited. Non-booked pitches will be in high demand and on a first come first served basis as space will be dependant on weather and ground conditions.

We thank you in advance for your patience this year.

If I get any further information I will update you on this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI All,

Don has sent me this re the showground as he has been over there today

Last years exhibition area is waterlogged and some of the camping areas are
unusable.

The exhibition area is now in the first field on the right past the
roundabout on the A15 going south. The area is all grass but is very firm at
present. This morning there was a forty foot artic and the park homes in
position.

For those familiar with the site, the entertainment marquee and the fire
service are in their usual places.

The plan at the moment is to erect the stage on hard standing in front of
the entertainment building. 

Don


Jacquie


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=Lincoln&day=2


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/em/lincoln_forecast_weather.html

I've seen worse forecasts this year, looks warm if nothing else, certainly better than we had at Newbury.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincs*

Greetings,

Should be OK Sunday though and at least the wind is not too strong!

here


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Lincoln Rally*

 
Hi folks, well I've brought a couple of bottles of sunshine from home with me, and am about to embark from Calais. Just hope they last until tomorrow afternoon and for the weekend.
Arrivederci a Lincoln.
eddied


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Heeh hee, what a great picture, an RV going down!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincs*

Greetings,



> well I've brought a couple of bottles of sunshine from home with me


That's good Eddied, I will bring Chris, she is my sunshine, see if she can last the weekend as well! :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Eddie I think we may need more than a couple of bottles of sunshine :lol: :lol: 


John and I should be there sometime this afternoon if any body wants to know anything or if you have decided not to come please ring me or text me on 0786 767 8605




Jacquie


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Jacquie

I am sorry if this is not very helpful but have just looked at IH Campers website and they have posted this very brief message on bottom of page about show.

_At this moment in time, the organisers tell me that the show is still on. Having spoken to one of their very helpful young ladies yesterday, she told me the usual area for the show is under six inches of water, consequently we are being moved to one of the other fields. I would advise anyone attending to double check the event if we get any more rain in the days leading up to the show_

Guess that some of the dealers will give it a miss but hope it all turns out OK for all of you attending.

Good Luck, and don't forget your wellies/flippers/snorkel/wetsuits 8O

Maura


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

As I said I will update this post with definite info as soon as I receive it.

Jacquie has arrived on-site, show is definitely on. We are not camped in the area shown on the map which came with your tickets. These are the up to date directions:-

Go into Gate 6 where it says "General", then 1st turn left and we are just inside the gate on the right hand side. Ground is quite firm at the moment.

Hope this helps anyone who is unsure about going. If you do decide not to attend we would appreciate it if you could let one of us know. 

Mobile Nos:-

Jacquie - 07867 678605
Me - 07709 273974

Thanks and look forward to seeing you all.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just checked the weather forecast again and it's looking promising, possible showers Thursday then no more rain forecast until Sunday night, looks warm for Saturday too.

As Jen says, if you've decided not to go or to turn up on a different day than you indicated please let either Jen or Jacquie know ASAP. The marshalls like to be on hand to greet you and place you on your pitch but do not appreciate hanging around in the rain until closing time waiting for someone who has decided not to turn up.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

I shall try to bring a couple of hours of Lancashire sun ( that means its only a light drizzle) and if it is cold you can try my cherry brandy to warm you up.  

Bill


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

its be wall to wall sunshine here all day i hope it follows us north for the w/end 
chapter


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Sunny here as well, I will bring some up with me on saturday


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincs*

Greetings,

Just packed our sun cream and sunglasses and a couple of beach towels in case the weather improves! :wink: 
:glasses7: 
Next, I must find my snorkel and flippers just in case! :lol:

:lookslikerain: :lookslikerain:

See you all there!!!


----------



## 105763 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello Cliantus/ Lady J

I have been asked by JIMJAM (who is no longer a member) to inform you that he is otherwise engaged and will not be able to make Lincoln after all. He wishes you every success for the show and hopes that the weather is kind. Thank you.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincoln, come on down*

Greetings,

Having lovely time at Lincoln, wish you was here!!

A bit of rain ocasionally but it is bright and warm, had a couple of ciders and its nearly time for tea, a few people here now and the the ground is dry and firm.

Only drawback coming to these shows is I am going to spend some "more" money tomorrow!! 

Should be a good weekend.

C U soon.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

will be there as day visitor on Saturday,just hope the weather stays dry for a change. [-o<


----------

